# Wrectifier treble control problem



## Alessio326 (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok, I've now been working on this pcb for a week, everyday, for hours, but I can't seem to see why the treble control won't work. I even tried wiring the pot manually following the traces, in case they were the problems. But nope. It just won't fucking work. Everything would be a lot easier if a diagram of the pcb could be accessible and if those components were normally labeled with its own number (R10 ecc). 
So.
Before I really murder someone, can anybody give me those two things so I can understand what connect to what and see where the problem is?
Thx.


----------



## prairiestate (Feb 23, 2019)

These are from old build docs, but they might help. I didn't check against the current build doc. Ignore the red and green lines on the second image.
I had a similar problem with my build recently. It turned out to be incorrect cap values. I can understand your frustration. Hope this helps


----------

